# Rear spoiler on FWD?



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

OK, so I know that if you install a spoiler on a FWD car then it takes off pressure from the front tires, but a friend of mine brought up an interesting point...what if you tilted the spoiler so that it would take off pressure from the back tires and put it on the front spoiler. How do you think this would work? I know they make front spoilers, too...I was just curious as to whether anyone has used this idea or how well this idea would work.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Think about what you just said.... How could lifting the rear of the car at high speed(removing traction) possibly be a good idea? What happens when you try to turn? Enjoy your wrecked car thanks to your upside down, ricer-rific, spoiler idea. Even if(and this is a BIG if) it gave you some more front downforce from the rear spoiler... the traction gain would be pointless - You would be adding drag(your car now has to work harder to get to the same speed) - aka you lose performance. This thread has ricer wanna-be written all over it, only instead of "I need downforce on the rear of my fwd", its "I need Upforce on the rear of my fwd". There is NO need(or performance gain) what-so-ever on a fwd car(besides looks if you like spoilers) from adding a spoiler. The only way you might have a use for it is if you were doing a lot of high speed cornering - the extra downforce might help keep the ass end from sliding out(and thats a might...). On a side note...no, adding downforce in the rear doesn't really take pressure off the front tires...or at least not to the extreme extent I believe you and your friend are imagining.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I wasn't planning on RICING OUT MY CAR. I was just curious as to whether our idea would work or not. So, basically the whole "you think your gonna burn me":loser: thing didn't work because I have decided a long time ago not to go with a big spoiler, it was just a few guys talking cars and we came up with that idea and I wanted to drop it on here and see if it would work.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

I don't "think im gonna burn you"...I don't even care. If I wanted to I would have... The post I made is your answer...only 2 lines of it refered to stupid ricer people. You asked, you got an honest answer... If you don't like getting honest answers, don't post here about stuff like this.


----------



## Mattster2k5 (Jan 22, 2006)

Spoiler wont help you any. The only vehicles that see a differnce if any are RWD and AWD vehicles but you have to be going 150mph+ for any difference.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

Unless you spend big dollars on spoilers you are not going to get any down force at all. Most companies are selling to the "ricer people" who are stupid enough to think it would help. Point blank: if your not a real race car driver in a race car a spoilers is just for looks and adding drag.

Now that is not to say i would not mind one. But just for looks.

Go get a sport Compact Car mag. of April. In that mag. they busted all the tuner myths wide open, one of them was the myth of the spoilers.


----------

